# Line Dancer



## sporty (Dec 12, 2007)

Has anyone tried the LINE DANCER for spinning reels :?: :?: 
they advertise it for spinning reels only BUT has any one tried it on a bait caster :?: www.mylinedancer.com


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 12, 2007)

It doesnt seem that it would work on a baitcaster since the line is winding a different way. On a baitcaster the line would just lay on the clip and wind up as if it were another guide. I'm not too sure about this product though, I catch more fish with very slow presentations rather than weird actions like that. It may be worth a try though.


----------



## sporty (Dec 12, 2007)

Wondering what it may do braided line . They don't recommend any types.


----------



## little anth (Dec 12, 2007)

yea


----------



## Popeye (Dec 14, 2007)

Having only used spinning reels, and after having spooled spinning reels, I can attest to the fact that that thing will make cranking with tension, like with a fish on, a PITA. Plus there will be additional wear on the line, that's why spinning rods have their first eye so far away. My wife can duplicate that rod tip/line action easily. She just sets up the reel for lefty use and holds the rod "up-side-down" with the reel on top and cranks backwards. Most awkward looking thing I've ever seen.


----------



## sporty (Dec 14, 2007)

But it looks so nice advertised . I know it probably works somewhat BUT I'm a sucker for new gimmicks. That's why I wanted your opinions .
Thanks again.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 14, 2008)

This is the product that moves your line as you reel it in right? I think i have seen the ads for this and i just couldnt help but laugh. Anyone could make the same motion with the rod to get the bait to act the same way. However, I guess if you were to lazy to move your rod it might be alright. then again if your to lazy to move your rod why go fishin?


----------



## Jim (Jan 14, 2008)

slim357 said:


> This is the product that moves your line as you reel it in right? I think i have seen the ads for this and i just couldnt help but laugh. Anyone could make the same motion with the rod to get the bait to act the same way. However, I guess if you were to lazy to move your rod it might be alright. then again if your to lazy to move your rod why go fishin?



I agree! This one is a sure gimmick!


----------

